# Yet again



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Woke up again this morning with the dreaded sour mouth. Thinking I was getting better, then reality cropped back up again yes, pun intended.







Heartburn has been bad too. ####$&. Thanks I feel better already NOT Grrr.


----------

